# Monty roberts DVD



## mazzy08 (Oct 25, 2008)

HI i wsondering if any one can help me please i was watching horse & country over the weekend and while the adverts were on they were adveriseing a monty monty roberts DVD which cost about £25 and there was a telephone number but i missed it as i wasnt quick enough to write it down.

So i was wondering if any one on here had seen the advertisement and managed to get the number if so please can they let me have it i think it was a 2 DVD set.

Thanks marion x


----------



## Winterwood (Jun 1, 2008)

You could try contacting Intelligent Horsemanship on 01488 71300 or visit the website www.intelligenthorsemanship.co.uk


----------

